# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What is a good camera?



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I want to get a good digital camera to take pictures of my tank. I want to get a decent camera for under 300 dollars. What should I be looking for? Megapixels, digital zoom or what. The digital camera I have now is pretty terrible. Its a 1 megapixel camera and the zoom on it makes everything look really blurry. I saw this camera http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id=1087341895654&skuId=6752837&type=product&cmp=++ but I did not know if it was good for taking tank shots. I will more than likely get the camera from best buy. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## MantisX (Sep 2, 2004)

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2004_reviews/t50.html

This should give you some idea of what the camera supports etc. Steves digicams seems to be where everyone goes to get the low down on digital cameras.

Hope this helps
MantisX


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not an expert in camera's by any stretch, but since the flash on my Canon A40 recently died, I am back in the market. Getting a 5+ Megapixel camera for $150 sounds like a pretty good deal. IMO, you don't really care about the digital zoom (you could always do that on a computer), but you do care about the optical zoom. A 3x is pretty good (that's what my Canon had). The one thing that concerns me with this camera is the macro (for extreme close-ups) only being good to 6 inches. For close-up aquarium shots, my gut feel is that you'd want something that can get a bit closer. But, at 5+ megapixels, perhaps that is where the digital (or computer-based) zoom would come in handy.

My thoughts...Brian.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I'm not a pro either but I was shopping around and tried a few digicam around that price myself a few months back. Here's what I learned. 

Megapixel is not really important. The bigger it is, the larger picture you can print with good quality. For regular use (computer download, small print),3 mega pixels is more than enough. You can do google search on the size details but I believe you can print as big as 8x11 with 3mp.

Lens is everything. 2mp camera can beat 5mp camera in term of photo quality (sharpness etc) if it has better lens. 

I took back a few cameras and tried them (kept one of them only). I picked Canon A70, Canon SD110, Panasonix Lumix, and Nikon 3200. Panasonix Lumix has higher MP but the lens is just horrible. It has problem focusing. SD110 is a very good point and shoot but for sharpness and macro, nothing can beat Nikon. Canon A70 and NIkon came pretty close together where Canon is easier for day to day use. I ended up getting the Nikon 3200 because of the sharpness.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Megapixel means nothing unless you want to print a large pictures. 2-3 megapixels is more than enough. Lens is everything. I bought a 5mp camera before (Panasonic) but the picture quality is not even close to what my 3MP Nikon can take. BSS is right, digital zoom is not really important. 

I can't see the link you gave but I would suggest you to check on Canon A60 or A70 or Nikon Easypic 3200 for the price range you want. Forget about other brand. I was stubborn before and didn't listen to people's advice. If possible, try to go to store that doesn't charge restocking fee. I got mine at Fry's. They let me took home a few cameras and return the ones I don't like (Best Buy wouldn't let you do this). So that's what I did. I tried 5 cameras and picked Nikon 3200.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

My friend works at Circuit City and they carry the Nikon 3200. Its only 199 there, plus he gets it for the price it cost them to get it. So I think I am going to get that this week some time.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

It would be better if you can try it first. You can't go wrong with either Canon or Nikon. In my opinion (comparing Nikon Easipic and Canon A70 and SD series), Canon is easier for point and shoot than Nikon. I mean, if you put both on auto, Canon can handle wider range of conditions. But for specific use, I think Nikon produces sharper image. I just don't want you to take my suggestion blindly. I'm not a pro either.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Do you have any pictures of your tank that you have taken with the nikon?


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I do but I'm not at home right now. I have to get it from my laptop at home. I'll post you a pic. tonight of tomorrow. I'm horrible of taking picture and don't have a tripod either (it's a must if you want to take tank pic). So the pic. I take may not fairly justify the camera.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd love to see a photo or two also. I was thinking about the Nikon before you suggested it. My Canon A40 with the flaky flash takes pretty dark pictures of my tank. Though, admittedly, I've never sat down with the manual to try to figure out why.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

This is the tank I'm working on at the moment. The slight green tint on the pic. is caused by suspended algae. I just beat green water (yea







) so the tank is not even scaped yet.

This picture was taken without Tripod (I'll buy one), no flash and with minimal photography skill. I'm still learning how to take tank pic. properly. IF anyone can give advice, please do so (like the setting, etc).

Someone in Plantedtank.net even used the older model (2megapixel) and took much better shots than I did.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice picture. How does the camera do on close ups? I am thinking about just getting a credit card from either best buy or circuit city so i can pay for the camera in smaller payments. If I can get a credit card I am going to get a camera thats in the 600 dollar range. Im only 20 and I have no credit so I might not qualify for a credit card at one of those stores. I want an all around good camera thats good for close ups and good from a distance. I have gone to differnt stores and tested the in store displays but they dont do the cameras any justice, plus it seems as though no one in the stores has any idea about a camera.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I posted the same question on another forum before. Everyone agree that Nikon has slight upperhand over Canon on close ups and macro shots. I actually tested a few cameras as I told you. Those newer models which usually are smaller have lack of manual controls. Those cameras don't perform well on macro shot and closeups.


----------



## dissident (Sep 6, 2005)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Andrew Powell:
> I want an all around good camera thats good for close ups and good from a distance. I have gone to differnt stores and tested the in store displays but they dont do the cameras any justice, plus it seems as though no one in the stores has any idea about a camera.


High zoom and good macro, Olympus 765/770 (smaller), Minolta z2/z3 (larger), Panasonic z10/z20 (big). Take a look at those all in the 399+ range before you get memory. Olym = $$$$ for memory, Minolta and Panasonic will be the same ($50 for a good card). Pass on Kodak and keep it 4MP or above if you want to do amazeing prints. 2-3 fine for just aquarium photos (try to keep it 3 or above though). Pay attention to shutter lag time, its no fun if you have to wait 2-4+ seconds before you can take another picture. Lens quality plays a big role (almost more then MP), those cameras with timmy lenses will have more noise in the photos (noticable lot in low-light), but if you want compact/ultra-compacat you wont have much of a choice. 2AA(battery) cameras suck, 4AA/Li are the way to go but are larger or cost more. I work at a retail store and have had a lot of experience with almost all the digicams out there. Good luck shopping.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I bought a new used camera off ebay this year. I am extremely happy with it. BUT I never see any one talk about FujiFilm FinePix. MY first one was a 2900 zoom. I still have lot of the pictures I took with it here. The draw back with it was it I couldn't add lens and it was just a 2 maga pix with limited manual settings. The new camera I got off ebay is the 6900 zoom. It does every thing you could want. Its a 3.1 maga pix, I got it for $255 I spent a another $200 and got lens (wide angle and telephoto) a close up kit (+1, +2, +4) and a filter kit. The camera came with extra memory. With the memory I have from the 2900 I can take over 500 fine rez pics. I use a reader/writer USB on my PC and its like having an extra hard drive. All the reviews gave these cameras in there time a very high rating but I never here any one talk about them. 

Hawk


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

I ordered a FujiFilm FinePix 6900 zoom. I cant wait to get the camera. It should be in next week sometime so expect some pictures.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

My first picture with my new FujiFilm FinePix 6900 camera.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Nice!!! I think you will fine for the money this camera will do any thing you could ever want it do. Just wait till you get some lens and close-up rings . I use a wide angle lens allot taking pic of my 75gal. By using it I can get closer/wider pics. OH check into getting a reader/writer USB for your PC. IT really saves on the battery plus if you ever want to get pics printed you can edit them then write them back to the card. Take the card to wally world and get prints.

Hawk


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice! So much for the under $300 camera, huh







.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Heh! Actually I bought the camera for 286. Works great also. I'm glad I talked to Hawkeye before I bought a camera. I would more than likely be disapointed if I would have gotten a differnt camera. I need to get a wide angle lens for my camera next. So next paycheck I think I am going to go ahead and buy one. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

Check out ebay. I got all the lens, extra batteries, and a mono pod. They have some really good prices and most of it new stuff.

Hawk


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Good advice, thanks!


----------

